# Question about ROTP.



## sola931221 (25 Sep 2011)

Hi, I am a student who has a question about ROTP.

I am a graduating student this year. I just made my mind to apply to RMC this year because I thought it will be right choice for me to try to apply to RMC. I am an outgoing, active, healthy, and passionate person. I have decent school marks through out school years. My average GPA is about 86%. I have been participating in both school and a community sports club for several years. (Volleyball, basketball, badminton) Also, I have been joining in various school activities: restorative action team, tutor, and student council(recently). Other then these school activities, I also have work experience at a local hospital.
Finally, I've been to Ottawa through Encounters With Canada during last autumn.

So, I would like to ask any of you to answer these questions:

1. When is the deadline?
2. Am I a good candidate?
3. What is the main difference between Civic U and RMC?

Thank you for taking your time to read my message.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Sep 2011)

1. From this Google search: canadian forces rmc deadline, came this link: Regular Officer Training Plan ... - Royal Military College of Canada, which says:



> The deadline for application for admission under the ROTP or RETP is 15 January. Information concerning the application process may be obtained from any Canadian Forces Recruiting Center (CFRC) or call them at 1-800-856-8488.



2. Nothing you've admitted to appears to be a show-stopper. You will only know how competitive your file really is if you apply.

3. site:army.ca civvie versus RMC

For your next three questions, please try the search functions on your own.


----------



## coolcat182 (12 Dec 2011)

What would you say that the number 1 qualification (not skills)  is that the ROTP program is looking for in applicants?


----------



## clarkyo (15 Dec 2011)

I am no expert as I am going the DEO route but I feel that they are probably looking for an all around package.  This would consist of good marks, played on sports teams, been involved in social clubs, work/volunteer experience as well as solid interpersonal skills. Personally, I would rather take someone who has some life experiences as opposed to someone who spends all their time focusing on school.


----------



## David1997 (24 Jan 2012)

I am in grade 9 and i have been spending a while looking throughout this site and threads.Im am still wondering if ur 16 and going with ROTP as a jr, what qualifications would you need ... I'm looking in to being and Inf Officer . I currently have 122hour of community service and planing to get near 900 when i finish hs,also play sports ,i'm pretty sure I am a good leader and my grades are 75-80 pls   i really need some help I would really appreciate ur help


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2012)

David1997 said:
			
		

> I am in grade 9 and i have been spending a while looking throughout this site and threads.Im am still wondering if ur 16 and going with ROTP as a jr, what qualifications would you need ... I'm looking in to being and Inf Officer . I currently have 122hour of community service and planing to get near 900 when i finish hs,also play sports ,i'm pretty sure I am a good leader and my grades are 75-80 pls   i really need some help I would really appreciate ur help


Here's a couple of places to start:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/102275.0/all.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/99437.0/all.html


----------



## Rogo (24 Jan 2012)

Use the search function or go through the ROTP 2012-2013    ROTP 2011-2012 ROTP 2010-2011 and ROTP 2009-2010 threads....every year there are hundreds of posts of people in similar situations.  That will be your best reference on Army.ca for how you shape up against others in the future, present, or past.  

Starting a thread to ask if you are competitive is selfish and wastes a lot of peoples time and happens nearly daily.  In future search vigorously to see if someone has asked the question first then if not write it.

Not to be mean but its better me than George Wallace.


----------



## Phoebe (24 Jan 2012)

This message is for David 1997.

The characteristics you describe are good but good doesn't cut it. Many high school student come on to this site wondering 'am I doing enough to get accepted to ROTP?'. The truth is, there is no limit since you are competing with other applicants. 

For one, you have to pull those grades up. I've known people to get shot down from ROTP rolling with 90 averages while balancing community service, employment and so on. 

Never think you are ever doing 'enough' since this isn't the case but never eat more then you can chew. Learn to balance, and awalys strive to get your grades higher if you have free time. 

-Phoebe   :yellow:


----------



## David1997 (24 Jan 2012)

THANKS it really helps  :nod:


----------



## David1997 (24 Jan 2012)

Thanks I saw the "potential inf officer" and does it matter if ur courses are applied or academic, mine are academic would it help if I were to do the co-op in gr.11 . I hope Im not wasting your time guys  ???


----------



## Pusser (24 Jan 2012)

Writing skills are important.  Part of the application process will require you to write a personal history essay.  Spelling, grammar and syntax count!  Some of you need to re-read your posts above and think about that.  MSN speak won't cut it in your essay (and is not allowed on this site either).

"ur" is not a word in the English or French languages.  You also need to know the difference between "your" and "you're."

I'm not trying to be a jerk about this, but it is important and in a tight competition, every little bit counts.


----------



## David1997 (24 Jan 2012)

Sorry that my writing isn't perfect I'm in grade 9 ,but where would one write the history essay ?


----------



## Phoebe (24 Jan 2012)

I wouldn't refer to it as a personal 'history' essay but more to be a formal narrative in combination with why you would want to attend RMC or what ever else you applying for and why you believe you would be a solid candidate. 

So, pay good attention in your English class on proper essay structure and you should do fine. Put good thought into your essay and get it edited by a teacher or friend. 

-Phoebe   :yellow:


----------



## David1997 (24 Jan 2012)

So one is writing the essay on there own time at home or any other proper location. :nod:


----------

